# Any Doctors on this forum???



## UsaToUae (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new on this board and need some first hand information as we are considering a move to UAE (family of five - includes 3 school going kids). I am a U.S. Borad Certified *Internal Medicine physician* working in USA for over 5 years of experience. 

Please provide me with information as to what can I expect in terms of 

1) salary and other benefits from an employer in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? In other words, what are the going salaries and benefits there so that I acn make an educated decision either For or Aganist?

2) Are salary/benefits negotiable? and if YES, then how to what extent it can be negotiated, e.g. by how much in terms of dollars or certain percentage. 

3) Is it possible for someone to change a job from one employer to the other in UAE? if so, how easy it is ?

4) Any other advice or things that I should be looking for?

I am learning a lot from this board to educate myself but I thought of posting these questions in a new thread as I hope some expat Physicians who are in UAE will share their personal experience (either good or bad) or things that they did not consider in their negotiations before they arrived there.

Regards,


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

I have an American friend who is a pathologist at the American Hospital in Dubai. Email me the above questions and I can fwd to him and put you in touch with him. If you'd like, send your CV as well.


----------



## zootycoon (Oct 29, 2009)

*Physician*



vincetruong said:


> I have an American friend who is a pathologist at the American Hospital in Dubai. Email me the above questions and I can fwd to him and put you in touch with him. If you'd like, send your CV as well.



Hi Vince,

I have somewhat a similar question regarding Physician Employment mainly consultancy in Dubai specifically for a US educated board certified Dermatologist. Having obtained med school and Residency training in one of the most famed / prestigious medical Clinic in the world.


Myn e mail:

Have a great day
Sy


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Sent you an email Sy


----------



## zootycoon (Oct 29, 2009)

*Physician in Dubai*

Hello Doc.
I would much appreciative if you can share your findings and information with me , as I too like you am trying to find information about Physician opportunities , compensation , benefits etc and other contract know how in Dubai .

My e mail:
Hope to hear from you soon. 
Have a nice day
S. Khan


Hello all,

I am new on this board and need some first hand information as we are considering a move to UAE (family of five - includes 3 school going kids). I am a U.S. Borad Certified *Internal Medicine physician* working in USA for over 5 years of experience. 

Please provide me with information as to what can I expect in terms of 

1) salary and other benefits from an employer in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? In other words, what are the going salaries and benefits there so that I acn make an educated decision either For or Aganist?

2) Are salary/benefits negotiable? and if YES, then how to what extent it can be negotiated, e.g. by how much in terms of dollars or certain percentage. 

3) Is it possible for someone to change a job from one employer to the other in UAE? if so, how easy it is ?

4) Any other advice or things that I should be looking for?

I am learning a lot from this board to educate myself but I thought of posting these questions in a new thread as I hope some expat Physicians who are in UAE will share their personal experience (either good or bad) or things that they did not consider in their negotiations before they arrived there.

Regards,
[/QUOTE]


----------



## maimango (Sep 26, 2011)

vincetruong said:


> I have an American friend who is a pathologist at the American Hospital in Dubai. Email me the above questions and I can fwd to him and put you in touch with him. If you'd like, send your CV as well.


Hi Vince, 

Does your friend still work with American Hospital? I was wondering if I can still get some info on physician salaries at the said hospital. My spouse is a pediatrican in california and is being offered AED 33T/month base salary to work at the American Hospital in Dubai. At least an idea of what percentile in the physician salary range this one sits would be great. Thank you.


----------

